# was ist ein skimmer? brauche ich eine pumpe?



## papastone (20. Mai 2009)

hallo,

kann mir mal jemand kurz und knapp den aufbau eines koi teiches mit filter, uvc, skimmer usw erklaeren.
bin grade dabei infos ueber einen gartenteich zu sammeln.
mit dem aufbau und groesse bin ich soweit schon durch.
aber ich __ blicke irgednwie nicht durch bei den ganzen skimmer, filter, pumpen usw.

was ich wissen moechte ist, fuer meinen angestrebten teich (6000liter) was brauche ich alles (koi-teich)? 
ich brauche eine pumpe mit filter, damit das wasser gereinigt wird?
wofuer brauche ich einen skimmer?
brauche ich noch eine weitere pumpe fuer meinen bachlauf? 
ich lese auch oft UVC. was ist das?
und brauche ich ein extra becken, in der die pumpe und der filter angebracht sind? oder wie funktioniert so ein aufbau...

mfg


----------



## Olli.P (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: was ist ein skimmer? brauche ich eine pumpe?*

Hallo papastone,

Koi gehören nicht in einen kleinen Teich von 6000L!

Das *Minimum* für Koi ist 10.000L......... 

Daher würde ich dir gern mal unser Basiswissen ans Herz legen.
Da solltest du eigentlich alle Infos finden die du brauchst.

Solltest du anschließend immer noch fragen haben, immer her damit.....

PS: Gibbet auch einen richtigen Namen......


----------



## Dodi (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: was ist ein skimmer? brauche ich eine pumpe?*

Hallo Papastein! 

Ich kann Dir auch noch dieses Thema (klick) empfehlen und ein Blick in das Forum "Koi und Koiteich".
Wichtig ist, sich gut zu informieren, bevor man das Projekt Koiteich in Angriff nimmt!

Kleine Info: 
Klar brauchst Du einen Filter. Koi werden auch "Wasserschweine" genannt. 
Ein Skimmer hält die Oberfläche des Wassers sauber. 
Eine UVC-Lampe entkeimt das Wasser und vernichtet Schwebealgen.

Im von Olli empfohlenen Basiswissen findest Du auch etwas über Filteraufbau, gepumpt und in Schwerkraft.

Viel Spaß beim Lesen...


----------



## CityCobra (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: was ist ein skimmer? brauche ich eine pumpe?*



Dodi schrieb:


> Koi werden auch "Wasserschweine" genannt.


Der "Ferrari im Gartenteich" hört sich aber besser an!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: was ist ein skimmer? brauche ich eine pumpe?*

Ich steh dann eher auf "König im Gartenteich" (ist ein Buchtitel) Schnell sind meine nun wirklich nicht, nur wenns Futter auf's Wasser platscht


----------



## Olli.P (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: was ist ein skimmer? brauche ich eine pumpe?*

Nun ja,

ein Ferrari fährt ja auch nur wenn Sprit im Tank iss...........


----------

